# ME 163 Komet



## Hunter368 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice video I hope it has not been posted before, sorry if it has. Mark

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8126559025769044810&q=Fighter


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

I haven't seen that video before Mark, good find.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------

